# RLS von Blascupdate?



## Crewnemesis (12. Februar 2007)

Kann man vielleicht schon sagen wann das nächste Update mit dem inwow Feed Fix kommt?

MfG


----------



## Crewnemesis (14. Februar 2007)

hmm schade das mir niemand antwortet.


----------



## Regnor (14. Februar 2007)

denke das kommt ende dieser woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch etwas geduld

Gruß Matze


----------



## Crewnemesis (15. Februar 2007)

Danke! Da freue ich mich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich warte gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke nochmal.

Schönen Abend / Morgen noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nsane (15. Februar 2007)

Crewnemesis schrieb:


> Danke! Da freue ich mich aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wie ich gerade einen Heul-/Flame-Thread erstellen wollte :-)

Da freu ich mich aber wirklich :-)


----------



## Crewnemesis (15. Februar 2007)

Was meinst du?? Kenn mich gerade nich aus ^^


----------



## Crewnemesis (19. Februar 2007)

schade das das update nich gekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (19. Februar 2007)

Crewnemesis schrieb:


> schade das das update nich gekommen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon daran gedacht das,
1) Karneval ist 
2) Vielleicht etwas viel wichtigeres dazwischen gekommen ist ?
3) Auch die Admins mal ein freies WE haben wollen ?


----------



## Crewnemesis (19. Februar 2007)

es ist ja nicht so das ich sauer bin oder so ^^ ich hab lediglich nur geschrieben das das update nicht gekommen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr könnt euch doch ruhig zeitlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum ihr immer alles gleich so böse auffassen müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crewnemesis (19. Februar 2007)

Danke fürs Update ^^ Find ich super von euch dass es doch noch gekommen ist!!

Fettes danke nochmal ihr seid die besten!!

Bis dann!

Schönes Karneval noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simyo (20. Februar 2007)

Crewnemesis ich weis nicht wie es in diesem forum ist aber in den meisten foren sind doppel post nicht gerne gesehen. wenn du deinen post ändern willst oder etwas hinzufügen willst kanst du auch einfach auf das editieren icon unter deinem post klicken um an deinen post etwas zu ändern b.z. anzuhängen.

p.s.: ich habe noch eine frage zu blasc seit ich blasc habe habe ich die version 0.1.62 Build:231 obwohl ich blasc schon öfters upgedatet habe? habe sogar blasc.exe gelöscht und dan mit dem BLASCLoader wieder geladen aber nix passiert immer noch die version 0.1.62 Build:231 es kommen auch keine fehlermeldungen? woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Mars (20. Februar 2007)

Laut dem Ticker (Popup rechts unten) vom Blascclient ist ein Update rausgekommen; und der Ticker weist ja immer auf News hin. Aber wo ist die News? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (20. Februar 2007)

Mars schrieb:


> Laut dem Ticker (Popup rechts unten) vom Blascclient ist ein Update rausgekommen; und der Ticker weist ja immer auf News hin. Aber wo ist die News?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein der weisst nicht immer auf eine News hin. Der RSS Feed wird gleichzeitig dazu genutzt dem BLASC Client mittzuteieln das es ein update gibt.


----------



## Crewnemesis (21. Februar 2007)

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das der rss feed noch immer nicht funktioniert von inwow.de.

----
ok ich werde das nächste mal editieren.


----------



## Roran (21. Februar 2007)

Crewnemesis schrieb:


> es ist ja nicht so das ich sauer bin oder so ^^ ich hab lediglich nur geschrieben das das update nicht gekommen ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer ist hier Böse ?
Also wenn ich Böse werde sieht das anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





daLord schrieb:


> Nein der weisst nicht immer auf eine News hin. Der RSS Feed wird gleichzeitig dazu genutzt dem BLASC Client mittzuteieln das es ein update gibt.


Genau richtig daLord.
Aber da wird sich bei der neuen Version auch was ändern, 
wenn ich das richtig mit bekommen hab.

Kann auch erst zu der BLASC 2.x Version sein, weiß nicht genau.


----------



## Crewnemesis (21. Februar 2007)

wie sieht es mit dem rss feed von inwow.de aus.

sry roran hab ich wohl falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

